# Venturing into Spain for the first time



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hello everyone

Ive been busy planning our Easter trip to France and I pretty much have it all sussed out now. I have however overlooked one thing. We talked about the possibility of going to Spain.

We will be visiting Perpignan area and Biarittz on the other side of France. We may hop into Spain on both the med and Atlantic side. We wont want to go far into Spain just a couple of days maybe either side.

Mrs D also mentioned going to Barcelona for a day but Im not keen. Im sure I read bad reports of things happening to MH's here.

I could do with some recommendations of quiet spots to wild camp or Aires either side and if we do go to Barcelona somewhere safe to put the van for maybe one night.

We have a scooter so being out in the sticks is not a problem in fact its perfered.

Cheers
BD


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try Blanes not far from Barcelona good bus conections nice town lots of campsites easy to get to from the N340 or AP7.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> Try Blanes not far from Barcelona good bus conections nice town lots of campsites easy to get to from the N340 or AP7.
> 
> Andy


Hi thanks

Its still 75KM which is a bit of a hike up the motorway on the bike especially if its not great weather.

But I will bare it in mind for a stop.

thanks
Barry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: would you like me to pop down and check for you. :wink: 

I think it is the high volume of traffic in Barcelona that you wouldn't like.
Andy has given good advice or there is Palamos it was all nice along there on the Coastal Road. G1682.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Train in.. !!! It's cheap and reliable..
We stayed at a campsite in Santa Susanna, Camping Bon Repos. Also just past the campsite is an area where people park for the beach and back in February there were a few motorhomes staying on there overnight...Train station is just a few hundred yards away.
Same train also goes up to Blanes, look in campsite list, sure there is an Aire / parking spot there as well.

Campsite / parking location
Note on link. Look to right of hotel sant jordi, this is parking area. Then look above it and that's the station !!! "simples".
From memory return fare something like 6 - 8 euros..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Check these out

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Heres one I found almost in the centre
http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=131767.msg823456#msg823456


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All great stuff as usual thanks

Of course I never thought of the train. We can leave the bike at the station so we dont need to be right near it.

Yeah Mavis, pop down and check it for us will you?

I have to say im not that keen. Dont like cities at the best of times. Is it worth seeing?

Thanks
BD


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

barryd said:


> I have to say im not that keen. Dont like cities at the best of times. Is it worth seeing?
> 
> Thanks
> BD


My view is to go at least once, so you can say you have been there..
We went in on the train, off at the main station (Plaza de Catalonia) and once you get up to ground level there is a big plaza / roundabout.. Cross over to there and you can get free map from tourist office. Main things like Las Ramblas, the cathederal and the port area are a reasonable walk from this central point...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://w3.bcn.cat/XMLServeis/XMLHomeLinkPl/0,4022,495525130_869899231_3,00.html

Put you move the mouse arrow over the places of interest.

We went as Ray had to see the Piccaso museum
We would love to have seen Madrid but everyone had put us off and now we really regret it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Ive been looking at the campsite map on here and they are a bit thin on the ground on both the Atlantic side and Barcelona side.

Still some good pointers on here.

I guess Im mainly not keen big cities usually involve a lot of walking and as I am an arthritis sufferer it usually means mega pain the following day.

this is partly why we have the bike as you can just drive up and park but you can feel a bit vunerable in big cities on it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-460174.html
This is where we found a place to park (Park Olympic) but as I said it was so heavy with traffic it was frightening.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tossa de Mar, during the quiet period you are allowed to wild camp, behind the tourist info at top of town.

One of the closest camp sites to Barcelona is Camping masnou.

http://www.campingmasnou.com/index.php?idcontenido=57&tit=&idioma=en

Enjoy your trip.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

locovan said:


> http://w3.bcn.cat/XMLServeis/XMLHomeLinkPl/0,4022,495525130_869899231_3,00.html
> 
> Put you move the mouse arrow over the places of interest.
> 
> ...


It all looks interesting but vast. I think taking the bike in might be the best option. then I will probably get lost and never see the camper again!!!

This nearly happened last year in Brittany. Got completely lost on the bike and couldnt find our way back. Luckily I had the sat nav in my pocket and kept taking it out to get a fix and find our way back.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Definitely take the train in. Its easy and cheap. Plenty of people leave their motorbikes/bikes at stations along the route. Or you could stay for a night at Camping El Garrofer and catch the bus into the City from outside the gates of the campsite. Its a grotty site though (but many like it). Its in the ACSI book I think.

Barcelona is worth seeing. Get on an open top bus at the station and you can do a whistle top tour of the best places to visit. Get on and off when you like but if its a one and only visit its worth the expense. 

Don't carry a bag of any sort as Barcelona is renowned for pick pockets. We helped an American woman out who was robbed ( her small rucksack was ripped off her back) and she repaid us later at her hotel which was about the poshest in the City. She was apparently accompanying her husband - an international lawyer on a business trip!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

BarryD,

I have upgraded my sat-nav, and have attached a RAM mount for the bike.

Wonderful addition, saves me getting totally lost, still take the odd short cut but thats to explore.

PS, Barca is just like any other city, just be aware dont look and act like a tourist.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm with gelathae: El Garrofer, bus in to town- an interesting trip in it's own right- and then open topped bus trip to get your bearings.

Its a great city with lots to see and I don't think you'll regret it. We don't normally do the tourist red buses but think this is one city where it is worth it- it's quite big and it gives you a chance to see the bulk of the sites without too much strain. You can go all the way round or get off and on as you like.

It's certainly more than you can do in a day trip from France.

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

For something completely different in Spain, can I recommend the Bardenas Reale Parque Naturale in the Navarre region. We spent two nights wildcamping there and it was one of the most amazing places I have ever visited.

http://www.spain.info/disfruta/en_l...urales/parque_natural_de_bardenas_reales.html

Sorry for the long URL, but I don't know how to do the Tiny thing yet.

Just have a quick look. If you do go in, bring enough supplies for a total wildcamp.

Ca


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> For something completely different in Spain, can I recommend the Bardenas Reale Parque Naturale in the Navarre region. We spent two nights wildcamping there and it was one of the most amazing places I have ever visited.
> 
> http://www.spain.info/disfruta/en_l...urales/parque_natural_de_bardenas_reales.html
> 
> ...


Now that to me looks more appealing than a city anyday.

Just google earthed it and it looks like the moon! (not that Ive been there either)

Cheers
BD


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

barryd said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > For something completely different in Spain, can I recommend the Bardenas Reale Parque Naturale in the Navarre region. We spent two nights wildcamping there and it was one of the most amazing places I have ever visited.
> ...


I thought it might appeal to you. It is just such and interesting place, and you can walk, climb, watch eagles, listen to toads, and the sky at night is truly spectacular. We were then in late April last year and it was hot and dry. We must have taken 200 pics in there. There is a small army post in there, but we saw one other camper van, which parked a short but discreet distance from us and nobody bothered us.

If I was ever again in Spain, I would go back there. All that was missing were the cowboys and Indians. 
PM if you want any more info.

Ca


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

Is that side of spain much quieter than the Barcelona side then?

I think if we visit Barcelona it will be on one of the campsites mentioned on here but the other side south of Biarritz and the Bardenas Reale Parque Naturale look interesting. I do however want to do the French side of the Pyrenees so will probably go from Perpignan down to Barcelona and back again, then along the French side of the Pyrenees then to Biarittz and maybe back into Spain and possibly the Bardenas Reale Parque Naturale .

Many thanks everyone


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> then along the French side of the Pyrenees then to Biarittz a
> e


The French side of the Pyrenees - the Ariege region- is lovely. Green, lush and quiet. Not much of a tourist " industry" so not much traffic.

http://www.ariege.com/

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > then along the French side of the Pyrenees then to Biarittz a
> ...


Great link Griz thanks.

Ive spent all me holiday money already. Just took the van in to get the fire looked at and the bloody exhaust fell off on the A1. Good job it didnt happen on the way down south on Good Friday!

I fugured we would need the fire in the mountains and its been iffy for a while so Im glad I got it seen to!

I dont want to add up what this flipping van has cost me over the last month what with a new rear axle and now an exhaust, and a fire refurb etc etc etc etc.

Still. the trip beckons and this time next week I will be in the Dordogne. What can possibly go wrong? (apart from it appears to have been raining there for the past three months).

cheers
Barry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Never Rains but it pours ---things have to get better :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

locovan said:


> Never Rains but it pours ---things have to get better :wink:


Yeah well im not bothered about spending money on the van, its only money but what I am bothered about is getting some sunshine!!!! Winter has returned with a vengance to the dales today and I spent 4 hours flying about Darlington of all places on my scooter while the van was getting fixed and despite being back a couple of hours I am still freezing!!!

I think I may just drive south until I find some weather where I can sit out in the sun in shorts! Looks like Moroco here we come!


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

tonka said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say im not that keen. Dont like cities at the best of times. Is it worth seeing?
> ...


Its a few years when we went there in our Bessacar 645 and as wife cannot walk far i drove around and parked couple of turnings from Cathedral and then top of Las Ramblas and other places of interest.Had no problems ,also stayed overnight down the beach side camp . I found getting off the main m/way exit the hardest.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Barry,

We went into Spain through the San Sebastian-ish area and back out that way again. This was our very first foreign MH trip and we didn't have any problems at all, either finding places to stay or driving around. The motorway across the north coast of Spain is a stunning trip. We were wowed by the scenery, it was such a change from the dull motorway trip down the west of France. 

We are leaving for France on Friday too, so best wishes and good luck and come back and we will compare notes.

Ca


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. Heres to a good trip and hopefully GOOD WEATHER!


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Barcelona was a must see for see for us and a highlight in Spain. It's a beautiful city. There are a few bus trips to take in the city so check them all out before you buy. 

We ended up on a site in Sitges which is an hour on a bus but it's cheap there and the bus was cheap too. 

You have to see the (sp) Sa Grada Familia it'll will take an entire day but well worth it. 

Security wise we had no probs there. Money belts tucked into the trousers took the belongings so nothing to grab but didn't see or experience anything to do with mugging tourists and we walked about a lot. 

Spain as a whole is worth missing out on but Barcelona isn't.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

we have spent may happy holidays on the costa brava. we've heard all the horror stories about barcelona. friends have travelled by train, and we have driven in. when we drove in (a few years ago) parking was easy, by the statue of christopher columbus. If you are positive you will succeed!! Maybe not the easiest city to negotiate, but have you tried naples?? Barca is a walk in the park by comparison!! No pain, no gain, don't they say?? It's definitely woth a visit. you are likely to be surprised!! Bueno viaje!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

kc10 said:


> Barcelona was a must see for see for us and a highlight in Spain. It's a beautiful city. There are a few bus trips to take in the city so check them all out before you buy.
> 
> We ended up on a site in Sitges which is an hour on a bus but it's cheap there and the bus was cheap too.
> 
> ...


Wow! it looks impressive and its not even finished yet. 128 years in the making!.

Thanks for the info


----------



## rosewood (Jan 20, 2009)

*Your Spsin visit.*

There is a camp site at Mataro, a few Ks to the west of Barca, on the coast road. The site provides a free shuttle to and from Barcelona every day I would suggest this is your best option.
rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Jan 20, 2009)

*Your Spsin visit.*

There is a camp site at Mataro, a few Ks to the west of Barca, on the coast road. The site provides a free shuttle to and from Barcelona every day I would suggest this is your best option.

rosewood

ps. silly mistake, to the east of Barcelona.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

on the biarritz side
last year we were heading for Portugal up the North Coast.
We stopped at a town called 'San Vincente de la Barque'
We went across the bridge to the campsite alongside a beautiful beach.
After a couple of days we walked along the beach away from the town and found a beautiful bay with new toilets and an outdoor shower (for the many surfers)
Across the narrow road was a beachbar with a guy bar-b-q ing on oil drums. (sardines,pork ribs,steaks etc.
camper vans and motorhomes were parked all around the edge of his car park.
We were made very welcome and moved there -5 mins by the road the next day.
We spent the site fees on food and drink at the ba (paella by order)
WE never made Portugal but had a fab 5 days there.
Water and toilet available.


----------

